# Fog light suggestions



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

What do you guys recommend as far as high quality, reasonably priced H3 foglight bulbs? Pics would be awesome.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

hey someone from Colorado  finally


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

zeno said:


> *What do you guys recommend as far as high quality, reasonably priced H3 foglight bulbs? Pics would be awesome. *


i recommend M-TEC highly. they are 60 bux and freeshipping and handling.

really nice intense white and is extremely good quality.

let me know if your interested. thanks


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

I think I'm just going to go with a pair of SE-R fogs. Anyone know where I can get them other than a junkyard w/o ripping my ass?


----------



## Niss200SXGTR (May 31, 2002)

hmmm.. SE's have fog's as well.. as long as they are 200sx's.. i think they all came w/fogs

EDIT

Oh, i didnt see ur a 93.. nevermind


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

Only one suggestion? geez.....I know people have more info. than this. Maybe an additional question will help. What is the biggest difference b/t the hyperwhites, plasma, nuclear eye melting whites, etc. Does this only refer to brightness?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Just to let you know,
No B14 ever left the dealer with fog lights. Those lights in the holes on the fender of certain 97,98 200SX and Sentras are not fog lights, nor are they driving lights. They are simply 'accessory' lights. Meaning they light up, and thats about it. If your car came with the holes for these lights, get 'real' fog or driving lights. I'd say, get both. Put fogs in the holes, and driving lights where the intercooler would go. This is the best combo. Yes it may look silly, or overdone, but rally cars do not have 4 6 inch driving lights on their hoods for nothing.

Seth


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Cripes, if you care more for what you'll be able to see than what others will see, just get a set of Hella or Osram bulbs for under $10. Just don't get more than 55 watts as you'll be blinding the rest of us and cooking your lens and housing, if they're plastic.



sethwas said:


> *Just to let you know,
> No B14 ever left the dealer with fog lights. Those lights in the holes on the fender of certain 97,98 200SX and Sentras are not fog lights, nor are they driving lights. They are simply 'accessory' lights. Meaning they light up, and thats about it. If your car came with the holes for these lights, get 'real' fog or driving lights. I'd say, get both. Put fogs in the holes, and driving lights where the intercooler would go. This is the best combo. Yes it may look silly, or overdone, but rally cars do not have 4 6 inch driving lights on their hoods for nothing.
> 
> Seth *


Well put, and people could also go with a combination fog/driving lights. BTW, real rally lights are about 9 inches accross.


----------



## tsi200sx (Nov 8, 2002)

Yeah, there are some fog/driving combo setups in real nice compact housings out now. My 88 S12 came from the dealer with the big old-school Bosch lights: 








They're more driving lights that fog lights, they light the pavement in front of you nicely but don't have the piercing beams that good fogs do. On the plus side, I can run them all the time if I want without disturbing other drivers. They were originally wired to only work with the headlights on, but I rewired them right after I got the car so I can turn them on whenever I want.
But I've thought of installing some of those new fog/driving combo lights that are about the same size.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well I just bought a set of the biggest fogs I can find to fit the spaces in a R33 bumper--they were actually like trucks fog lights...

Anyways how can I replace the bulbs to match my hyperwhites on my heads and corners... I want them to have that same blue tint UKNOW....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

oh just a suggestion if u got the $$..

try doing H3 HID fog lights .. would be so sweet.

haha


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *oh just a suggestion if u got the $$..
> 
> try doing H3 HID fog lights .. would be so sweet.
> 
> haha *


Uh nah I just want sum nice Hyperwhite bulbs to put in them--I dont got HID $$$ to spend.....


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha.. i know im just saying.. if u got the money 2 spend then do it if you like.

haha..


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *haha.. i know im just saying.. if u got the money 2 spend then do it if you like.
> 
> haha.. *


Yeah but even if I did HID would be the last thing on my list....I just dont see the big deal in em.....My whole problem is that I hate the way my corners cant match the brightness of my heads....


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

sethwas said:


> *Just to let you know,
> No B14 ever left the dealer with fog lights. Those lights in the holes on the fender of certain 97,98 200SX and Sentras are not fog lights, nor are they driving lights. They are simply 'accessory' lights. Meaning they light up, and thats about it. If your car came with the holes for these lights, get 'real' fog or driving lights. I'd say, get both. Put fogs in the holes, and driving lights where the intercooler would go. This is the best combo. Yes it may look silly, or overdone, but rally cars do not have 4 6 inch driving lights on their hoods for nothing.
> 
> Seth *


Will fog lights from a 99 sentra fit a 98 sentra?


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm,
I imagine they should since the opening is the same size. However if the lights are cut to shaoe for that hole then the answer is no. Because the shape is different. Ask scorchn200SX since he makes a carbon fibre mold ot fill the hole and can tell you the sizes of the 98 and 99 holse.

Seth


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

okay. because i found these on ebay.... they're used:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=33709&item=1876577709&rd=1
if you know any other place i can get fog lights for a low price plz let me know!


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

BTW,
I don't believe that those are actually fog lights. Read the first 8 posts of this thread. But if thats the look you want, the seamless look, thats fine. Just get a set of -real- fogs too.

Seth


----------



## nissan 0wnz you (Nov 8, 2002)

okay. Thanks!


----------

